# Starting IVF today - any advice on managing sugars?



## Type1of25years+ (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi, I think I’ve been putting off posting this as it means admitting to myself I’m doing it..... absolutely dreading IVF, feel so sick and anxious.....
Anyway! Can anyone who has done IVF say which drugs made sugars go up and down and by how much? Fertility Drs don’t think they’ll have much impact hahahahaha! My monthly cycle alone needs different basals! My HBA1Cs been in range for 2 years (I feel like an exhausted scarecrow) so would like to keep it that way.
Fighting the urge to run to the hills! Thanks all xxx
Ps I know the stress will affect sugars, just really keen to understand what the drugs impact.
(Also love how there’s only ever a pregnancy category - not a TTC one! Very different!!!!)


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jun 21, 2021)

Good luck! It’s a stressful time but hopefully one that will bring your joy. Have you got a Libre or CGM? No personal experience but typically oestrogen will make your more sensitive to insulin so you may find you need less insulin at the making more eggs stage but it does vary on your personal response and may be offset by stress anyway. The best way of dealing with it is to have good data from a flash monitor or CGM so you can track changes.


----------



## Type1of25years+ (Jun 21, 2021)

Thank you. Yes been on Libre and use Spike on my watch (don’t know how I could live without it now!). I guess it’s just endless trial and error! I already feel like my sugars are higher today just from two progesterone tablets yikes!


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jun 21, 2021)

Progesterone does tend to raise BG so it’s not surprising. Plus stress. Just try to go with the flow and deal with your levels one meal at a time. Are you on a pump or injections?


----------



## Type1of25years+ (Jun 26, 2021)

Thank you, really helpful. I’ve calmed down a bit now I’m in it! I’m on injections. Was a bit too late to get on a pump (and risk a mess whilst adjusting) plus consultant said pump women have bigger babies (they’re not sure why) so gonna stick with injections. I have found already my insulin needs are up by around 20% overall. Also I keep having a huge spike 6 hours after each progesterone tablet.... so weird! And not much I can do about the 2am one sadly!


----------

